# Vintage flashes and other stuff, need to sell



## addedpulp (Jul 14, 2011)

Someone suggested I post here and not just in the sale forum, not sure if they mean for interest or for values. I bought it because I was looking for a Graflex 3-cell, and got it in a lot of other stuff. I have all of these pieces and a Heiland 3-cell.

Photo Album - Imgur
Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry, you're not going to find anyone here interested in these flashes. Most likely more interest will be generated if sold on eBay. Not many people collect flashes, unfortunately. Give eBay a try, you never know. Good luck.


----------

